# CHECK IT OUT: first pics of our new house!!!



## Sanne (Nov 28, 2005)

hey girls and boys!!

these are the first pics of me and my boyfriends new house:

this is the living room/bedroom, the bed is not visible on these pics, but I'll show the bed when it's done!













this is where the computer is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(the oven is waiting here, because thursday the kitchenfloor will be delivered!)





this is a snapshot of the kitchen. There's no window in it, but if feels like the sun is shining it it with the orange wall paper! 

it looks really small on these pics but IRL it is a large room! somewhere this week or next week the couch will be delivered, it's terracotta colored and "L" shaped. 

well whaddaya think??


----------



## user4 (Nov 28, 2005)

nice!!! congrats again on the house!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice, I love the orange in the kitchen!


----------



## lillady161 (Nov 28, 2005)

holy shizz! i love the paint job! its so modern and cute... congratzzz!! -flashes a dorky smile-


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sanne, I love it!  Very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the paint colors, so bright and funky.  Congrats on your house!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 28, 2005)

i love it!! i want a cute little place like that. and i looooooooooove the colors!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 28, 2005)

That is one funky colored house!  But I like it, its very cheerful


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

I love the brightly painted walls, I'm not into the all white thing.​


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow I love the green walls (my fav color). Congrats! My fiance and I have to start looking for a place to live soon and I'm so excited and scared at the same time. Responsibility is a scary thing.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2005)

wow how cute! i love how colorful it is! yaaaay!


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 29, 2005)

I love the bright colors - it looks so cheerful!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks!!! *proud smile*


----------



## Bianca (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks great Sanne!!! Congratulations! I hope that I'm next in getting a house!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh Sanne, I love the walls! The green is killer!!! What a cute place, Congrats!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 30, 2005)

It looks really cozy & cheerful! Congrats to you guys, it's really nice!


----------



## KJam (Dec 13, 2005)

How exciting! I can't wait to get my first house (we move around too much with the military)


----------



## stacey (Dec 13, 2005)

congrats. i remember buying my house... OMG it's an overwhelming experience. good luck with it! being a home owner is pretty neat stuff but can be hard at times. (aka when you get all those damn tax bills)


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is such a big deal to finally buy your own first house!

The colors are so vibrant and so pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really excited for you!!


Technically, the house I live in now is my boyfriend and i's "first house," but i was totally not involved even a tiny bit when it was built (it's a townhome), so I don't really think of it as my "first house."  However, we are now in the process of building a new house (totally together), and I definitely feel like it's my "first home."  It's such an exciting thing, and it makes you feel so good to be like wow this is mine!!!  So.. I know the feeling of elation you're going through and say three cheers for that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes!


----------



## zoetje (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoetje* 

 
_Congratulations!_

 
3 years later... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder is they still live there hahaha


----------



## godsdandelion (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Nice house!!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats !
It's awesome, the colours are all soo fresh.


----------

